# Bayfield 32 bulkhead fiberglass separation



## Lora B (Sep 5, 2021)

We are looking at buying a 1987 Bayfield 32 and noticed in the port bulkhead forward the chain plates, the fiberglass was separating&#8230;.has anyone ever encountered this? Is it an issue or just cosmetic?


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

If it's forward of the chainplate and not part of the load bearing structure it may be cosmetic. Really hard to say without more pictures showing location relative to other structures. However, it probably happened because of hull flex and maybe water intrusion suggesting that it is structural. I would be suspicious of all the other tabbing in the boat as well. If you are willing to do some extensive refit, negotiate a very low price. Replacing bulkheads is A LOT of work, I'd walk away.


----------



## Den (11 mo ago)

Can you get a view of the interior behind the fracture. THe glass works seem thin there and could have fractured just with pounding along all these years. If it’s structural at that age it’s to late to fix. Id keep looking.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Den said:


> Can you get a view of the interior behind the fracture. THe glass works seem thin there and could have fractured just with pounding along all these years. If it’s structural at that age it’s to late to fix. Id keep looking.


That post was from last fall. Probably already moved on.


----------

